# Violet's home !



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just now sitting down after bringing Violet home and getting settled. I was nervous about bringing her home, and my first question to the vet, "are you sure she's ready" He assured me that with me giving her the proper care, and following the instructions, that she'll do fine. He went over everything with me, all meds are labeled and everything is written down. They had to bathe her twice because of the vomiting and diarrhea. She even had a bow in when I picked her up. She is by no means 100 percent better, but she's has improved a lot since Monday. She has a special food to be given every 4 hours, in 1/2 oz. amounts.
Her meds are: metronidazole, Cerenia, Tramadol, and Pepcid AC She has peed and drank water when she first came home. (Things I always took for granted) but very happy to see her do this. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it so much!! I realize that she is still sick and it will take her awhile to be back to her self, but I think she's on the road to recovery. I am so very pleased with the care that she was given at our Emergency Care here. It's a new facility , and her vet was a young OSU grad that was wonderful. She still could use our prayers, so if you wouldn't mind. I'd be grateful.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how wonderful to hear that Violet is back home with her family. I am sure that she will do just fine with all of the love and care that she will be given and that everyone is just thrilled to see her again. I will certainly continue to keep Violet in my thoughts and prayers that each day her health will continue to improve. Chrissy and Snuggles send all of their very best Get Well wishes to Violet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep praying 

Oh I bet she is so happy to be home in your arms!!! Rest and snuggle, sweet Violet 

Get well soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy she drank and wee right away. That was a blessing right off. Good luck and I'll keep Violet in my prayers. Give that love bug a little kiss. 
hugs!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm just now sitting down after bringing Violet home and getting settled. I was nervous about bringing her home, and my first question to the vet, "are you sure she's ready" He assured me that with me giving her the proper care, and following the instructions, that she'll do fine. He went over everything with me, all meds are labeled and everything is written down. They had to bathe her twice because of the vomiting and diarrhea. She even had a bow in when I picked her up. She is by no means 100 percent better, but she's has improved a lot since Monday. She has a special food to be given every 4 hours, in 1/2 oz. amounts.
> Her meds are: metronidazole, Cerenia, Tramadol, and Pepcid AC She has peed and drank water when she first came home. (Things I always took for granted) but very happy to see her do this. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it so much!! I realize that she is still sick and it will take her awhile to be back to her self, but I think she's on the road to recovery. I am so very pleased with the care that she was given at our Emergency Care here. It's a new facility , and her vet was a young OSU grad that was wonderful. She still could use our prayers, so if you wouldn't mind. I'd be grateful.


She also has a round of Clavamox to take


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm just now sitting down after bringing Violet home and getting settled. I was nervous about bringing her home, and my first question to the vet, "are you sure she's ready" He assured me that with me giving her the proper care, and following the instructions, that she'll do fine. He went over everything with me, all meds are labeled and everything is written down. They had to bathe her twice because of the vomiting and diarrhea. She even had a bow in when I picked her up. She is by no means 100 percent better, but she's has improved a lot since Monday. She has a special food to be given every 4 hours, in 1/2 oz. amounts.
> Her meds are: metronidazole, Cerenia, Tramadol, and Pepcid AC She has peed and drank water when she first came home. (Things I always took for granted) but very happy to see her do this. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it so much!! I realize that she is still sick and it will take her awhile to be back to her self, but I think she's on the road to recovery. I am so very pleased with the care that she was given at our Emergency Care here. It's a new facility , and her vet was a young OSU grad that was wonderful. She still could use our prayers, so if you wouldn't mind. I'd be grateful.



Maltese hugs so glad for you and little Violet.:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Deb, did they give a timeline for when she should be eating again with this issue??


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad she's back home. I'll be thinking of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

What a great Valentine's gift that Violet is home and on the mend!!! So happy for you! 

Violet, you were a very brave girl to stay at the hospital all by yourself. Listen to your mommy and take your medicine and you'll be all better in no time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Deb, did they give a timeline for when she should be eating again with this issue??


Not really as every dog is different, however they sent me home with several cans of food , so I would say, it'll be awhile. Even when she begins her regular food , I'm to do it very gradually.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, I am so happy Violet is home with you. I know your still worried but with your constant care and supervision I am sure she will be back to herself soon.

Prayers, hugs and gentle kisses!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, this brought tears to my eyes. I am so glad our prayers are being answered and will continue to pray for her full recovery. This is the best valentines days gift.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Deb-Iam still praying for a full recovery.*
*You Have alot right now-Stay well yourself and be strong.*
*Hold and Cuddle her,I think that will help healing alot.*
*Prayers for you both Nickee**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, I am so happy to read this! Continuing to pray that she will be back to her wonderful self soon.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Deb,
So glad she is home with yall. I will continue to pray for a speedy recovery.:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So happy to read this! Kisses and nose licks coming


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank god she's back. Just for my info was she at Medvets?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I came on to check on Violet because I have been thinking of her. So glad she is home with you. I know she is still not out of the woods but you are such a terrific mom and she is getting the best care. Sending prayers out to you tonight .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad you got Violet home for what's left of Valentine's Day:wub:
Nose kissies for a speedy recovery!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So glad she's home with you. It sounds like she received EXCELLENT medical care. That's a real blessing--not always that easy to find. Hope she feels 100% soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to see this good news tonight! Will keep you all close in my thoughts.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

So happy for both of you that Violet is home! She'll get better faster now at home where she feels safe and loved. But how wonderful that you have such a terrific emergency hospital for such times.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - music to my ears to hear that Violet is home and in your arms. So glad that the weekend is coming up so you can all get some rest and snuggling. So glad that the vet clinic was so good. And glad you got good instructions. Will keep praying and hoping that this will all pass soon and you can get back to enjoying life. :chili:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> She also has a round of Clavamox to take


Sophie was just on clavamox for her infection, be careful, Sophie had a loose stool one time on it. Hopefully it doesn't upset Violet's tummy while she's so sensitive. I'm so glad to hear she's home, Sophie sends tail wags and nose kisses. Get better soon sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh , Deb... so happy to see the news your little Violet is home! I'm sure she'll fully recoup nicely now... Mom's TLC is the best medicine of all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

V..............Violet, we will play the Violin to welcome you home:aktion033:

I...............If you don't mind, don't scare Mommy again:w00t:

O..............Only kisses allowed:smootch:

L...............Little gentle hugs too:wub:

E...............Eventually you can play with your brudders and sis:smrofl::Happy_Dance::supacool::tender:
T...............To those who worry, Violet is fully recovered:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:sLo_grouphug3: So happy Violet is home with her crew! Keeping you all in thoughts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Thank god she's back. Just for my info was she at Medvets?


No, there is a new facility in Canal Winchester, on Basil Western Road. It's right off Diley Road in Pickerington. I've been there twice, with two of my other dogs. It is wonderful!! I can't praise them enough! I've been to Medvets in the past. This ER is closer and is great.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> No, there is a new facility in Canal Winchester, on Basil Western Road. It's right off Diley Road in Pickerington. I've been there twice, with two of my other dogs. It is wonderful!! I can't praise them enough! I've been to Medvets in the past. This ER is closer and is great.


It's called Diley Hill Animal Emergency Center


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I am happy for you that Violet could come home last night. I know that anxious feeling. I brought our grand-dog home along w/the IV bag & fluids and we (DH & I) gave him his fluids at home to make him more comfy. My vet was superb! I know your vet felt confident in you in order to send Vi home---you will do JUST FINE! Love is the first and best recipe for healing.
We will hold you up in prayer---that is the other healing recipe! 
Please keep us posted on any news of how things go---this is really important for people to follow & know what to watch. 
Get well baby girl---we are all rooting for you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Not really as every dog is different, however they sent me home with several cans of food , so I would say, it'll be awhile. Even when she begins her regular food , I'm to do it very gradually.


Deb-Hope it was a good night!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, I see she has canned food, sorry I missed that. 
Sammie was on same few of Violet meds after his surgery. Now, not sure if will be same for Violet, but he had some side effects, as nausea, looser stools, and tiredness. Sometimes med side effects can make me confused and think something is wrong, why I mention to you. but the ER Vets are great with aftercare. It's early but you know what I mean......LOL--someone else mentioned the clavamox too, I just thought I'd mention in case she has this issue, you don't panic right off. I rem he looked pitiful on all those meds, and wouldn't eat for me right away. just sharing after care thoughts. I know you have good directions for all of this. 
xxxx


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome home little Violet, what good news


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Violet is doing this morning.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She seemed to have a restful night. They gave me canned food(which she doesn't like) that had to be watered down and given in a syringe, or she could be given boiled chicken breast and rice . Last night I syringed the watered down canned food, and she fought me. I was afraid that she would aspirate it into her lungs, so I went very slow. This morning, she was scouring the floor for crumbs, so I tried a little chicken and rice instead of the canned, and she ate it all on her own. She also fought the am pills, but I got them down her also. Coming up is two liquid meds, so hoping that is easier. She smells so sour, even after her baths at the ER. I brushed her, but won't push for a bath until she's feeling better. She looks better and more alert, especially in her eyes. This is going to take a while, but I'm trusting God to help us both!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Deb-Hope it was a good night!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, I see she has canned food, sorry I missed that.
> Sammie was on same few of Violet meds after his surgery. Now, not sure if will be same for Violet, but he had some side effects, as nausea, looser stools, and tiredness. Sometimes med side effects can make me confused and think something is wrong, why I mention to you. but the ER Vets are great with aftercare. It's early but you know what I mean......LOL--someone else mentioned the clavamox too, I just thought I'd mention in case she has this issue, you don't panic right off. I rem he looked pitiful on all those meds, and wouldn't eat for me right away. just sharing after care thoughts. I know you have good directions for all of this.
> xxxx


Kandis this ER was great! Everything is written down very precisely, with possible side effects. All meds were labeled and the syringes were marked with the dosage . It's only about 10 to 15 minutes from my house, so if things take a turn for the worst, we can be there in a short time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like she is on the right road for recovery! Will keep you and Violet in my prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning Deb,

This great news im so happy she is home with her mommy , and ofcourse i will continue to pray !!!!!))))) xooxxoxoxoooxooxooxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I'm so glad she home....sometimes that's the best medicine :thumbsup:

I pray she continues to recover each day and is back to normal soon. What a scare you had...and now I think back and embarrassed that I had told you not to panic...:blush::blush:


Give Violet a kiss from me and the kids.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds like Violet has received excellent care and she is doing well..it may take a few more days before she is completely well...you are a great mom!:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: Such good news! I know Violet will continue to improve, slowly but surely. 

Now Violet, don't fight Mommy when she gives you your meds. You need to take those so you can get strong and play with your brothers and sisters! You are such a good little girl and I'm so glad you're getting better. :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to hear that she is back home in your loving arms!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy to hear that Violet is home. What a great sign that she was looking for crumbs!
I am sure she is much happier to be at home with her family.
Still praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless your heart. She's hungry!! Great!!! They will fight you on the meds. urrgg. They showed me how to put the syringe in the side of the mouth and lift the gum up. Worked little better.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

So happy that Violet is home. Take it easy sweet girl, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

This is great news. So glad Violet is home. Take care little girl. Get Well Soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such wonderful news...she will certainly start feeling even better being home in your loving arm.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, this is music to my ears. So glad she had a good night and continuing to hold down her food.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

TLR said:


> Deb, this is music to my ears. So glad she had a good night and continuing to hold down her food.


She began vomiting again, and my daughter just took her back to the ER. She did fine with the first meal, but her 2nd small meal with her meds all came back up. I know she needs the meds, so I called them and she's on her way back to the ER now. Keep praying please.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry...I pray it is nothing and she will be fine.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! that's great news to start my busy day  I hope she continues to recovery fully... She is lucky to have you, Debbie :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm so happy she's home. She will do fine. She has her Mommy to take care of her. Mia says "feel better Violet".*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> She seemed to have a restful night. They gave me canned food(which she doesn't like) that had to be watered down and given in a syringe, or she could be given boiled chicken breast and rice . Last night I syringed the watered down canned food, and she fought me. I was afraid that she would aspirate it into her lungs, so I went very slow. This morning, she was scouring the floor for crumbs, so I tried a little chicken and rice instead of the canned, and she ate it all on her own. She also fought the am pills, but I got them down her also. Coming up is two liquid meds, so hoping that is easier. She smells so sour, even after her baths at the ER. I brushed her, but won't push for a bath until she's feeling better. She looks better and more alert, especially in her eyes. This is going to take a while, but I'm trusting God to help us both!


Deb, I'm so glad you put your trust in God! Only He has the power to help  This is great news!! Give sweet Violet a kiss from me! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Deb Praying , praying , praying c'mon little Violet you are a strong cookie !!!!!oxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, Violet is back at the ER. Here's the new post that Deb put up:http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/133210-back-er.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deborah - continuing to pray!


----------

